# Grade BB embryo



## Lucia_IVF

I know its a really stupid question, but on Thursday i went if for my day 3 transfer, i had 4 eggs one was, apparently a really pretty, perfect egg and the others not quite so good. Because i have been through this so many times before i asked if they would leave them to a 5DT because i would prefer they die in the dish than in me and at least i would know sooner rather than later.  They did agree to this and on saturday i went for my 5DT, only one survived and they said it was a grade BB... what does this mean, why did go from being perfect to being, i assume, just average?  

Do you know what it should be doing now if it was gong to stick  Only stupidly i bought some of those 10miu HPT tests and did one this morning and there was my BFN.  Should a 10miu test on 4dp5dt not show up by now?

Thanks everyone,  this whole IF thing has turned me into a complete nutter!!!!


----------



## CrystalW

Lucia_IVF said:


> I know its a really stupid question, but on Thursday i went if for my day 3 transfer, i had 4 eggs one was, apparently a really pretty, perfect egg and the others not quite so good. Because i have been through this so many times before i asked if they would leave them to a 5DT because i would prefer they die in the dish than in me and at least i would know sooner rather than later. They did agree to this and on saturday i went for my 5DT, only one survived and they said it was a grade BB... what does this mean, why did go from being perfect to being, i assume, just average?
> 
> Do you know what it should be doing now if it was gong to stick Only stupidly i bought some of those 10miu HPT tests and did one this morning and there was my BFN. Should a 10miu test on 4dp5dt not show up by now?
> 
> Thanks everyone, this whole IF thing has turned me into a complete nutter!!!!


Hello,

On Day 3 the grading system is a lot simpler - the embryos are a ball of similar cells, usually 5-8 cells. So the grading is usually based on cell size, even-ness of size, fragmentation.

Blastocyst embryos are a lot more complex - there are now two types of cells and there are over 100 cells. So the grading system is a lot more complicated. The inner cell mass cells (should eventually become the fetus) and the trophectoderm cells(should eventually become the placenta) are graded seperately, usually on a scale of A-D. If this scale is being use then your embryo BB is lovely!

The real advantage of blastocyst culture is that many good quality embyros on day three wont continue to grow so by keeping them to the blastocyst stage the stronger embryos become evident from a group of good embryos.

RE testing - Please try to be patient - nearly impossible i know! No pregnancy test , however sensitive, will give you a completely reliable test result either way if you test early. Your clinic should have given you a test date, at the earliest this is usually two weeks after egg collection. If there was a reliable early pregnancy test then i promise you all clinics would recomend it!

Best wishes


----------



## Lucia_IVF

Thanks, you have put my mind at rest a little....  until tomorrow when the urge to test again arises!

Thank you


----------

